# Boy or Girl ??



## Lisa_Woody (Sep 21, 2008)

Ive never really delved into the ins and outs of the birds I have previously had , I bought them cuz I liked the bird Now Alfie is actually a girl lol and my little chick Woody aka Buddy who some of you have comfirmed as a pearl is also being called a boy And have been told that if he looses his yellow fleck feathers and goes grey after first moult then he is infact a boy but if they remain he will be a girl 
My question is 
You can also tell a male from female with the song they sing , a boy has more tunes and a girl tends to stick to the same few tunes/chirps.....OK i know not all, but most 
When does a boy start with his whistling , can you tell from an earlier age ( before the moult) or does that come with age too ??

lol have i made sense lol


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

some females are singers too... but mostly are males the ones that sing/whistle/talk...

is could be that your "female" is a singing female or just a normal boy hehe


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

a male pear looses his pearls up to 3 molts he will start to loose them from the first molt


----------



## Lisa_Woody (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks guys 

Huskymom i dont have a singing female, infact Alfie doesnt do a great deal apart from tell you off if you dont give her scritches, she will have a wander around the room, then go and sit somewhere and stay there till i get her again, then bends head straight down for scritch time , She does this as soon as i open the cage ,she comes to the door , ohhhhhhh no not to get on my finger and come out but to bend her head for scritcheslol

It was my young chick I was wondering about , I wondered if ,if he was a boy I would be able to tell sooner by his song...if he is a boy that is ........At what age do boys get there song


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I meant that too... the baby could well be a female singer... not the female you already have 

do you know what his parents are or have pics of them as well as the baby??.. you can post them and we could take a guess


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My Snickers had learnt tunes from his daddy by the time he was 5-6 weeks old, which is before most people would buy a baby tiel.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey, Lisa, I think boys can start at a very early age. I'm thinking it's Panda's Frankie (?) that's maybe 10 weeks and whistling up a storm already! I think my male started whistling stuff and copying noises from the moment I brought him home, too.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

One of the birds I just got (Barry) is said to be 3 months and does already sing. Monkey started when he was 4 months.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

Little Mikey was 4 months old...i can't remember how old Angel was as it was a long time ago he was a baby....but i know it took quite a few months for him to talk....Chico whistled not long after getting him...but we aren't sure how old he was and it took aa few months before he whistled a tune...


----------



## Pandabear16 (Sep 27, 2008)

Haha I just read this post, and PtsRPpl2 has a really good memory because it is my little Frankie that is whistling up a storm already. He learned the wolf whistle the second day I had him, and has started jingle bells. He'll be 11 weeks on thursday. I'm guessing that if he's whistling a bunch, it's more than LIKELY a boy...but I guess there are always exceptions. DNA would be the only 100% way to find out.


----------



## Lisa_Woody (Sep 21, 2008)

Hello again and thanks for all your replies  I will try and add a new pic later
Buddy is about 7 weeks old and as yet not very tuneful, just the same chirps as Alfie at the moment(who is female)

I dont know about his parents, I rescued him when he was about 2 weeks old, didnt think he was going to survive etc but im glad to say , we made it 
There is pics of him/her somewhere on here, i havent made that many posts so you should be able to check through them, thats of course if you cant wait till i get the camera out and post some more lol

I would really like him to be a boy as we have a great bond, obviously as he has been hand reared, but if the kids get him out and i say 'Come to mummy' they get the hump becasue he always flies to me, and their reply is ' ohhhhhhhhh Mum I have got him out to play with ' lol

He is still at the stage tho ,when he does come to me, he will go straight on my shoulder and make that awful begging noise for ages even when he has just been fed........The joys of being 'MUM' lol


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

You know I remember our Pandabear! 

Lisa, that is too funny! I can just picture your poor kids looking so disappointed b/c he flies straight to his mum. There's usually no one that can take a mommy's place! But I'm sure he'll be loving on them, too. I'll have to look for your pics!


----------



## Lisa_Woody (Sep 21, 2008)

This was taken a couple of weeks ago now and becasue its from my phone you dont really get to see the colour properly
I will get more recents ones tho lol


----------



## Lisa_Woody (Sep 21, 2008)

Oooops that didnt work lol


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Aw, Lisa, he's so cute! You can't really tell the colors well (but I think it's too early for that though someone else may be able to help?) but he looks so cute and tiny! I love the way he looks like he's cocking his head at your dog...too precious!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, he's adorable! Look at those scraggly little legs, hehe. Birds are funny.  And i ADORE your dog, s/he's gorgeous! Seems to have the same look in his eyes when you say not to eat the tiel that mine gets - "aww, but mum...look at those tasty drum sticks...come on, just a taste!"  But they know that they would be in deep doggy doo doo if they dared ruffle any feathers.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Is it a pearl? Cute Cute cute! Be careful with your dog. My dog seemed fine with the birds 'till one of them fledged and he seemed to think it was a flying toy. Thank God I got to the baby at the same time he did so all he managed to do was snap at a wing. No damage luckily.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

I wish my dogs were like that! All of them are (even my LAB never, ever tried to touch my birds) but my chi/terrier mix. Whenever my Harley (my senegal I had) would fly to the floor, my chi/terrier mix would gently nudge him back toward his cage or gym or whatever he had been on. And if he ever DID fly off, she would bark to let me know Harley was being bad and watch over him until I found him and put him safely back (guarding from my cats, who surprisingly never bothered my birds either). But one day I had the cage on the floor, swapping toys and such. Harley was on top and when I moved forward just a couple of inches to move the cage so one of my other dogs could get by, my mix must have tried smelling or nudging or something and Harley bit...in two seconds of not looking, I heard a yelp and fluttering and saw Harley drop to the ground fluttering his wings. I screamed at my dog and tried to grab Harley, who looked like he was having seizures. I couldn't stop screaming and in about 10 seconds, it was all over. He went limp and I cried and cried all night and tried so hard not to be mad at my dog, who in the eight years I had had Harley had only played and been gentle with him. I was devastated. Now I don't let my tiel out of my sight and won't let my mix pup within two feet of her. I know she didn't mean to but it was still a terrifying and heartbreaking lesson.


----------



## Lisa_Woody (Sep 21, 2008)

sweetrsue I have been informed from people on here Buddy is a pearl 

And dont worry guys I know my dog and her capabilities , she is fantastic while Buddy or Alfie are grounded, but airborn and thats a different matter,she too thinks they are flying toys So while the birds are out either im there to watch over them or the poor dog is confined to the kitchen lol

So sorry to hear about poor Harley
RIP harley, fly free


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It's hard to remember all the posts.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks, Lisa, you are so sweet! Didn't mean to ramble on about my Harley or even dare suggest your dogs might get your birds. My lab I never for an instant thought either. But my little mix terrier I guess still had too much terrier. She was great on the ground with Harley but you are right about the flying - she went NUTS when he would fly! I trust every one of my dogs with my birds wholeheartedly (even the lab I had) - they always just completely ignore the bird or just look at it. I always thought the cats would do that since they say it's in their nature - tho they never seemed to do anything but watch...THEY were the ones I still watched very closely...and it ended up being my lil one! But I should have guessed my one was too rambunctious for birds. I know she didn't mean to hurt him but I still don't trust her anymore around my new bird. So I'm so sorry if I seemed to imply not to trust your dogs - it just brought up memories of my own. You know your dogs, so please don't think I was trying to say you didn't. 

My tiel is a pearl, too. They're so pretty, aren't they? Of course, I know ALL tiels are pretty with all their colors so it makes it so hard to choose!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

He's amazing!  So small! I wish Tilly and Ruby were like that with Earl and Little Bill, I wouldn't mind it if they were even big dogs but they are tiny compared to yours Lisa!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mine started singing around 3-4 months old (all 3 of them are pearls, The only quiet one of this bunch of Babies is Sadie - WF Cinnamon Pearl So I know she's a girl and she was the only girl in this clutch - Poor thing 3 brothers LOL

I think it has a lot to do with environment I have around 10 Tiels over 20 budgies (total over 65 birds all together)

I think tiels who are the one ones or around just a couple May take longer to start their "male" behavior


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Earl started to wolf whistle when he was about 4-5 months old, but you could see his understanding because when I did it he would stop and listen, your tiel may like different tunes but try and stick to one, or one word and they may soon pick it up.  And now once I start Earl off wolf whistling , he won't stop! :lol: I guess you will just have to wait a bit to see their true sex, either behavior or molt, if you don't want to get a DNA test done!


----------

